# applying for medicare



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't know anything.  The ads on t.v., and stuff I receive in the mail are confusing.  Can someone tell me how/where/when to apply.. or provide a link that has all of this information?


----------



## Kika (Jun 1, 2022)

Here is a link that may give you the basics.  I think you might be able to apply here also.
Welcome to Medicare | Medicare


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 1, 2022)

Kika said:


> Here is a link that may give you the basics.  I think you might be able to apply here also.
> Welcome to Medicare | Medicare


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 1, 2022)

It is very easy once you get to the website.  Perhaps you can ask a friend, who has already done it, to walk you though?
The hard part is deciding on an Advantage plan.  

Be advised that Anthem (who carries the Blue Cross/Blue Shield franchises in several states) is rapidly losing partnerships.  Here in Maine the hospitals are complaining that Anthem doesn't pay them enough and Anthem is complaining that the hospitals are over-charging.  We're trying to figure out what to do for next year.


----------



## Kika (Jun 1, 2022)

Myquest55 said:


> The hard part is deciding on an Advantage plan.


That is so true.  My sister lived in a different state, and I helped her call her physicians to ask which Advantage plans they accepted & preferred.  That went fine & a plan was selected.  Down the road, one by one, those doctors stopped accepting that plan for the reasons you stated.  At open enrollment time, we did the selection process all over again.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 1, 2022)

You have gotten a lot of useful advice.  My only addition is that when my wife went on Medicare she actually talked with the Social Security person and got a bit more useful info.

All are right the Medicare part is easy, its the supplemental that's a PIA.


----------



## C50 (Jun 1, 2022)

There are agents that can help you with the process and they do not charge you.  They can steer you toward a plan that suits you best, such as a plan your doctor is part of and local hospital.  

Personally I wouldn't even consider straight Medicare, you get such better coverage and options with the supplemental plans.


----------



## Kika (Jun 1, 2022)

C50 said:


> There are agents that can help you with the process and they do not charge you.


This is the one I used, as well as many friends and co-workers.  Never a complaint.
The MediGap Advisor | Medicare Coverage Options Consulting – Medicare Coverage Options Consulting


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

from AARP...


How to Sign Up: A Guide to Medicare Enrollment​When you can enroll for health coverage, the best ways to do it and how to avoid penalties​by Dena Bunis, AARP, Updated October 12, 2021

https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-insurance/info-2020/enrolling-in-medicare.html

and more articles from AARP:

https://www.google.com/search?q=AAR...30j0i390l2.5733j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

My sister has United Healthcare. After her knee replacement surgery, the social worker came in and told her they had trouble trying to place her in a rehab facility due to her insurance (she wound up having rehab at home). I am on a patient advisory council at my doctor's office which consists of 5 patients, the nurse, the nurse practitioner and key office personnel. When I brought up the problem my sister had with United Healthcare, the nurse and office secretary said they had patients who experienced similar problems with that insurance.

I have Aetna. I was on their Medicare Open Access HMO plan until a month ago. Now I'm on their Medicare PPO plan which means I'll pay the same co-pay ($10) for in network and out of network doctors. I absolutely love the plan but it is through my retiree benefits (NJSHBP), so not sure if it would be too expensive to carry it privately. I guess they would both be considered MediGap plans. 

Good luck with finding out what works best for you. I know it all can be very confusing. Thankfully, NJSHBP slid me seamlessly from my regular Aetna plan to my medicare plan when it was time. .


----------

